
Show HN: Hackrdot – Read Hacker News, R/Programming and Slashdot in One Place - ege_erdogan
https://hackrdot.com
======
ege_erdogan
Hello!

I created Hackrdot as my first full-scale web project with Rails and wanted to
share it. You can read HN, r/programming, and Slashdot. You can bookmark posts
and join a mailing list where I will be sending weekly curated selections from
those sites.

Any feedback is welcome. I hope you like it.

~~~
fdsfssssdsds
very good. A few nitpicks:

1\. the logo images at the like "Hacker News" look blurry to me in Firefox

2\. Would be good to have column headers for the numbers on the right and
left. Looks like one means points and the other is for comments but they don't
seem to match the actual sites -at least not HN and Reddit

~~~
ege_erdogan
The number 2 is because it doesn't fetch the posts for each user. You might be
seeing posts with a delay of max. 10 min.

------
tretretre
Looks really good for a first project.

